# Getting a calligraphy nib to feed



## MattTheHat (Mar 4, 2016)

I browsed across a #5 calligraphy nib on some supplier website a few weeks ago and thought "Hey, I'll order a couple of those." And I did. And I put together a Statesman Jr. this afternoon and swapped the nib. It worked like a charm for about three minutes. And then it didn't want to feed. 

The first thing I thought of was that the feed might need to be different for a calligraphy nib to work properly. 

Then I wondered if the standard cartridge ink that came with the pen might be too thick. 

I'm sure I have some proper calligraphy ink at home and I plan to play with some tonight to see if it will feed better. But in the past, I seem to recall using regular old fountain pen ink from several manufacturers in several different Reform calligraphy piston fillers. 

So maybe I'm back to the feed.

I searched but didn't find any specific mention. I'm sure someone here has been down this road. 

Suggestions?


-Matt


----------



## DaveT (Mar 4, 2016)

I wonder if the feed is just not keeping up with the larger demand of the calligraphy nib.

Also, isn't calligraphy ink thicker than fountain pen ink? I don't think a thicker ink will help.

And I think I remember that some of the calligraphy ink has shellac. That ink is a big NO for fountain pens. Do not put calligraphy ink that has shellac in your fountain pen.  That ink is intended for dip pens only.


----------



## MattTheHat (Mar 4, 2016)

DaveT said:


> I wonder if the feed is just not keeping up with the larger demand of the calligraphy nib.
> 
> Also, isn't calligraphy ink thicker than fountain pen ink? I don't think a thicker ink will help.
> 
> And I think I remember that some of the calligraphy ink has shellac. That ink is a big NO for fountain pens. Do not put calligraphy ink that has shellac in your fountain pen.  That ink is intended for dip pens only.



Yeah, dip pen ink would definitely be a no no. Shellac and other bad stuff.

I guess now that I think of it, all the ink I have at home is fountain pen in. It worked fine in the Reform pens, so I'm not sure what to think. 


-Matt


----------



## JohnGreco (Mar 4, 2016)

Matt, you might want to try the nib it came with first to make sure it's a nib issue and not a feed issue. If it is the nib, it could be the curvature of the nib is slightly off and not drawing ink from the feed properly.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 4, 2016)

Matt, first question is it the 5MM calligraphy nib from CSUSA? This one https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...aphy-#5-Fountain-Pen-Nib?term=calligraphy nib If so you just might need to adjust the flow. I have used this nib a number of times with success. It was made to be used with their Jr. Series of components. It's been a while since I have used one and things could have changed as I know CSUSA has at times changed mfg. of their componenets but I think they have gone back to Dayacom.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

Please don't put India Ink in a fountain pen! 

Ink in plastic cartridges can thicken over time (water can slowly evaporate through the plastic walls). Ink in a glass bottle keeps much longer (and is better value) but you need a converter to use in place of the cartridges.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree 100%, never put Calligraphy ink in any fountain pen. The nib that CSUSA sell is meant for fountain pen ink. 


QUOTE=duncsuss;1839829]Please don't put India Ink in a fountain pen! 

Ink in plastic cartridges can thicken over time (water can slowly evaporate through the plastic walls). Ink in a glass bottle keeps much longer (and is better value) but you need a converter to use in place of the cartridges.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chasper (Mar 4, 2016)

I would disassemble the entire feeder assembly, run warm water over it for a few minutes until no trace of ink appears, examine the veins and nib slit to make sure they are clean.  Floss if needed.  Put it back together and try with new fresh  ink.


----------



## MattTheHat (Mar 4, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Matt, first question is it the 5MM calligraphy nib from CSUSA? This one https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...aphy-#5-Fountain-Pen-Nib?term=calligraphy nib If so you just might need to adjust the flow. I have used this nib a number of times with success. It was made to be used with their Jr. Series of components. It's been a while since I have used one and things could have changed as I know CSUSA has at times changed mfg. of their componenets but I think they have gone back to Dayacom.



Yes, it was. Nice to hear it's supposed to work. 


-Matt


----------



## MattTheHat (Mar 4, 2016)

JohnGreco said:


> Matt, you might want to try the nib it came with first to make sure it's a nib issue and not a feed issue. If it is the nib, it could be the curvature of the nib is slightly off and not drawing ink from the feed properly.



I was thinking the same thing. 


-Matt


----------



## MattTheHat (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay, well, I flushed it with water, installed the converter, and filled it with Omas Extra bottled ink. It seems to work fine now. i just received the pen kit, but really, only goodness knows how old the ink cartridge is. 

Thanks for the input, folks!

-Matt


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

Glad it's working without having to resort to surgery :biggrin:


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 16, 2016)

Calligraphy or dip nibs typically have a coating on them that will essentially prevent good ink flow. That coating has to be removed, either from boiling water or a candle flame. Usually, it is done with a candle flame. Of course, caution must be used to not burn or damage the nib as you're only trying to remove the coating. 
It's possible that by washing it, the coating has been removed allowing it to work again


----------

